# Mosquito Creek Muzzleloader Area A Zone



## storkbud (Jan 5, 2021)

Hi, 

I got pulled for the 1 day Mosquito Creek Muzzleloader Area A on Jan 8th. I've got parking on Route 87. I did a drive around this past weekend, given that you aren't allowed on the property prior to the hunt, that was about the best I could do to "scout", beyond looking at the map and google maps/huntstand app. Wondering if anyone else has been in Zone A. I've seen a few older posts on being in different areas of Mosquito creek, but haven't seen Zone A ever mentioned. 

Just looking for any tips on areas that either may have had trails in the past or places to avoid ?

Thanks


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I live right across the street from the refuge on 87 between north park and penniman. There's a standing cornfield back on the edge of the woods just before northpark. That would be where I'd want to go. I see deer all the time across the street. Been a few trappers over there lately. Couple weeks ago I had three nice bucks run through my yard from over there. We have a lot of deer around these parts.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

My BIL used to bowhunt the Mosquito public hunting area. Said he saw some monster bucks in there and actually got one. The only problem is that no vehicles are allowed in there, and it about killed him dragging that big booger out!


----------



## storkbud (Jan 5, 2021)

ya13ya03 said:


> I live right across the street from the refuge on 87 between north park and penniman. There's a standing cornfield back on the edge of the woods just before northpark. That would be where I'd want to go. I see deer all the time across the street. Been a few trappers over there lately. Couple weeks ago I had three nice bucks run through my yard from over there. We have a lot of deer around these parts.


Thank you for the info.  I was wondering on google maps if that was a field with corn or something planted over in that cutout of the woods. Glad to hear there a lot of deer in the area, and hope they show their faces to me on Friday. The only problem is that there will be 2 sets of hunitng groups (of 2 people each) coming in from North Park at the parking spot that is directly west of that cornfield, and I expect them to watch the cornfield on the woodline, especially if it's still standing. We'll figure out somewhere to go where we get some coverage of that.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

storkbud said:


> Thank you for the info. I was wondering on google maps if that was a field with corn or something planted over in that cutout of the woods. Glad to hear there a lot of deer in the area, and hope they show their faces to me on Friday. The only problem is that there will be 2 sets of hunitng groups (of 2 people each) coming in from North Park at the parking spot that is directly west of that cornfield, and I expect them to watch the cornfield on the woodline, especially if it's still standing. We'll figure out somewhere to go where we get some coverage of that.


[/QUOTE]

Don't get to hung up on hunting that cornfield, its not that big and probably picked through pretty good by now.

As far as the groups coming in from North Park it seems like a lot of those guys start heading a little more south once they get half way through the open field.

Talk to the guys checking you in Friday morning they are a wealth of knowledge and will send you in the right direction.

Myself i would get along one of marshes and the woods due south of that parking spot.

Good luck


----------



## storkbud (Jan 5, 2021)

Don't get to hung up on hunting that cornfield, its not that big and probably picked through pretty good by now.

As far as the groups coming in from North Park it seems like a lot of those guys start heading a little more south once they get half way through the open field.

Talk to the guys checking you in Friday morning they are a wealth of knowledge and will send you in the right direction.

Myself i would get along one of marshes and the woods due south of that parking spot.

Good luck
[/QUOTE]
Thanks for the info --- so have you been in this area before for one of the deer hunts seeing folks go south. They aren't actually checking us in this year (COVID), nor is there a checkout, but I have spoken to them, and picked their brain a bit already, just reaching out here as well, to try to gather as much insight beforehand as possible.


----------



## storkbud (Jan 5, 2021)

As a side note, I have a second hunter going with me, with a bit of a bum knee, so I thought the wood lot due south of the corn field would be a good setup for him, without venturing too far south. One other thing I'm wondering is how thick is the woods, i.e. are there decent shooting lane distances or is it really thick and is the wood lot going to have "standing water"?


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

storkbud said:


> As a side note, I have a second hunter going with me, with a bit of a bum knee, so I thought the wood lot due south of the corn field would be a good setup for him, without venturing too far south. One other thing I'm wondering is how thick is the woods, i.e. are there decent shooting lane distances or is it really thick and is the wood lot going to have "standing water"?


Yes, they just dont seem to want to walk that entire distance to get to the woods and usually vear south...Normally is the word.

The woods both south and to the east of the corn are mature hardwoods and pretty wide open with a mix of old oak and maple. Along the dikes there are willows and cattail along with canary grass with the heavy snow im sure its been knocked down a lot.
Good luck let us know how it goes, feel free to ask any questions know those woods and wetlands rather well


----------



## Shake-n-Bake (Sep 16, 2011)

Sorry, I don't know the zones. I was there last year and hunted right behind the check-in office building. If I would have listened to the people at the check in I would have had a shot at a nice buck. I did shoot a nice doe. I was about 50 yards into the woods and about midway of the field I crossed. I should have been about another 75 yards north. I brought my climber and got up in a tree. I would stay put and let others push the deer to you. I did see several hunters walking around. There were several down trees that would have been good to sit next to also.


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Good luck


----------



## storkbud (Jan 5, 2021)

Thanks, That is zone A behind HQ.


capt.scott said:


> Good luck


Thanks


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

storkbud said:


> Thanks, That is zone A behind HQ.
> 
> Thanks


Any luck today? Didn't see anyone in the spot across from me when I got home from work.


----------



## storkbud (Jan 5, 2021)

No luck for me. I saw 7, just couldn't get a shot, they were always behind some of the brushy trees in the wood lot. Ended up parking by the cornfield as they put a2 parking there


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

My sons friend hunted yesterday saw deer and the one kid with him shot a small buck. He missed a couple does.


----------

